# Food Saver Pro III - Locked closed!



## crinqc (Aug 28, 2012)

My Foodsaver Pro III has locked up as if it's sealing a bag.  I can't find a reset button although some have said it's near the tray. Unfortunately, that's inside and I'm not even sure there's one in there! I've unscrewed about everything to try to take it apart but it's still locked tight. I put everything back together and now it's just a boat anchor. Called customer service (that's an oxymoron) and they wanted the # on the plug prongs (mine doesn't have one) and then she asked me to push buttons that my machine doesn't even have! I explained again that I had a PRO III model, she put me on hold, then came back and said there was nothing that could be done to fix this. It's dead and I need to buy a new one. The fair that comes to our state used to sell these every year but since the economy has been so bad, they haven't come to our state in the last 3 years.  I always look for their booth because buying extras (bags, canisters, etc.) is always cheaper there than anywhere. Does anyone know how to get this boat anchor open? Thanks.


----------

